# [SOLVED] Computer disk hardware configuration problem



## flashfreddie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am getting the below error with an xp os pc, 

"Windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem. Could not read from the selected boot disk. Check boot path and disk hardware."

I have read microsofts documentation on the error, but basically I cannot boot form the OS CD, that leaves two options.

1) Edit boot.ini, file (I do not where to begin)

2) Use recovery console , how do you invoke the recovery console ?


----------



## flashfreddie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Computer disk hardware configuration problem*

Hi I am really struggling with this issue, basically I cannot boot from my recovery CD and therefore cannot begin to try any of the options suggested by MS.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## flashfreddie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Computer disk hardware configuration problem*

Hi,

Last attempt on this post.
Is there any means/tools to get the system to boot ?

"I am getting the below error with an xp os pc,

"Windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem. Could not read from the selected boot disk. Check boot path and disk hardware."

I have read microsofts documentation on the error, but basically I cannot boot form the OS CD, that leaves two options.

1) Edit boot.ini, file (I do not where to begin)

2) Use recovery console , how do you invoke the recovery console ?"


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Computer disk hardware configuration problem*

Hi Freddie, Sorry noone has responded yet. I'm not a hardware expert but let me try to help. I really could use a little more info though.
What kind of computer do you have?
How many hard drives does it have?
Have you attempted to enter the Bios to check the boot order?
What's your level of experience?
What changes (Hardware or software), have you made recently that you think might have caused this issue? If any.

If you resolve this problem on your own please let me know so I 

can move on to other issues. Also please mark this thread solved using 

the quick tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting 

solved from the drop down menu.


Thank you
Patmark


----------



## flashfreddie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Computer disk hardware configuration problem*

Hi Patmark,
Tks for the reply

What kind of computer do you have? Its an old IBN multi-media Pc running on xp
How many hard drives does it have? One hardrive only
Have you attempted to enter the Bios to check the boot order?
the boot order was , Floppy - HDD - CDROM , I changed it to Floppy - CDROM - HDD, and trying that , let you know how it goes
What's your level of experience? average , been a while since I worked on issues like these
What changes (Hardware or software), have you made recently that you think might have caused this issue? If any. none that I could pick out as being the route of the problem

If you resolve this problem on your own please let me know so I

can move on to other issues. Also please mark this thread solved using

the quick tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting

solved from the drop down menu. of course glad to, but not there yet


----------



## flashfreddie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Computer disk hardware configuration problem*

Hi Patmark,

I eventually was able to boot from the recovery disk and after running chkdsk /r with found errors , I re-forammted and re-installed the os.

All is now ok, tks.


----------

